
CEO compensation surged 14% in 2019 to $21.3M - rustoo
https://www.epi.org/publication/ceo-compensation-surged-14-in-2019-to-21-3-million-ceos-now-earn-320-times-as-much-as-a-typical-worker/
======
mkhalil
I'm guessing this had to due to surge in stock market.

In my opinion the only way to get this large inequality between CEO comp. and
employee compensation under control is for employees to also be rewarded with
more options for reduced stock-price purchases and a tax-incentive or tax-
reduction on those realizing those profits instantly (as oppose to the waiting
period in order to avoid capital gains tax).

Maybe an overall tax haul for people who profit less than X amount of dollars
per year with stocks.

This doesn't solve much directly for people under a private employer, but I
think it's a start. Maybe indirectly, people will have more money to spend on
stuff therefore helping everyone, but it might also cause prices to rise.

Disclaimer: Not a financial advisor (anymore) nor a economics professional.

------
Aerroon
Why do these headlines leave out the "in the top 350 companies in the US"? How
much bigger have these companies grown in the number of employees? Is the job
the same for the CEO or more difficult?

I'm also curious: what does an average/median CEO earn? Not in the top 350 US
companies, but among all of them.

This seems like an issue to me, but the way it's framed makes me feel like
we're not hearing the whole story. If the companies in the top 350 are now X
times larger than in 1965 then that seems like it would matter here, no?

